# BH's Wife's Crystal White Ford Ka Zetec 1.2 Petrol



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

We got this in late March this year, so apologies for being a bit late with the thread

My wife fancied a change of car as she now transports the Grandkids quite a lot and didn't want a car she would worry too much about, so she decided on a Ford Ka

Got it for a good price on a new one after a bit of searching on 'tinterweb

The Zetec comes with quite a bit of kit. 15' alloys, air con, CD player, remote locking, electric mirrors, electric windows, heated windscreen front fogs, trip computer, 50/50 split rear seats + other bits & pieces
This coupled with £30 / year road tax, £80 / year fully comp insurance for the pair of us & a decent mpg makes it a cheap car IMO

With 600 miles on the clock we did a 85 mile round trip, admittedly most of it dual carriageways & got (on the trip computer) 49.4mpg doing around 70-75mph most of the journey. Now with around 900 miles on the clock, we are getting figures in the high 40's mpg around town

When we collected the car the Dealer prep was quite good. I didn't want the Dealer to do the prep work but SWMBO wanted it all sparkling on collection, so what could I say!

Below is the process I went through -

*ValetPro citrus pre-wash pre-wash
2 bucket wash with lambswool mitt & a strong mix G3 Detox shampoo
Paintwork decontaminated with AF ObliTARarte
Paintwork decontaminated with CP Iron-X
All the wheels decontaminated with ObliTARate and Iron-X
Clayed all panels and glass using BH auto clay soft
Coat of Werkstat acrylic prime strong applied to bodywork, door shuts, boot shut and under bonnet with a MF pad
4 x coats Werkstat acrylic jett trigger applied, including all the trim with a MF
2 x coats of Planet Polish wheel seal and shine applied to the wheels
Tyres dressed with Megs endurance tyre gel
Exhaust tip & end plate cleaned with Britemax twins
Interior surfaces treated with a coat of Werkstat satin prot
Interior mats treated with Gtechniq I1
2 x coats of Angelwax H2GO rain repellent applied to windscreen & rear window & 1 coat to the remaining exterior glass
Final wipe down with Werkstat acrylic glos*

I'm so pleased I hung onto my 'stash' of the Werkstat acrylic kit. Forgot what a joy it is to work with TBH

Sorry, no 'in progress' photo's, just the 'completed' ones











Beading -





As she missed the bluetooth from her old car & the Ka doesn't come with one as standard, I got one of these -



& put it in the roof net. Works absolutely brilliant. Amazing bit of kit!



I had some rear mats from a Fiat 500 which I put in the rear of the Ka as they are much longer and go further under the rear seat. The Fiat mats also have velcro on the underside to stop them moving around

Ford mat on the left Fiat on the right -



Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Jcw gone  ?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> Jcw gone  ?


Yup. Way to impractical my friend, especially with the Grandkids crawling all over it 

Just got to pedal the Ka a bit harder :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

£80 a year fully comp?!!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh no the JCW has gone! However pracitcality needs to take priority i guess.

The Ka looks good though


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

N16k_W said:


> £80 a year fully comp?!!


Yup. With age & a little help from Quidco, comes cheap(er) car insurance


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Zetec-al said:


> Oh no the JCW has gone! However pracitcality needs to take priority i guess.
> 
> The Ka looks good though


Cheers :thumb:

More pics


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

fiat f.i.r.e. engine in there,
nice car dude,i mot'd one last month,:driver:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice, but didn't you have one before in red? I'm so confused. I also thought you had a 500 Abarth at one point before the JCW. 

Also what have you got to replace the A4?

So many questions haha


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

tones61 said:


> fiat f.i.r.e. engine in there,
> nice car dude,i mot'd one last month,:driver:


Is that a good thing having the Fiat f.i.r.e. engine in?

& thanks :thumb:



CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Nice, but didn't you have one before in red? I'm so confused. I also thought you had a 500 Abarth at one point before the JCW.
> 
> Also what have you got to replace the A4?
> 
> So many questions haha


You got a good memory there CM :lol:

All correct :wave:

Abarth 500 came first
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265128

Then the red Ka
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=301057

& finally before this the MINI JCW
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=314633

The wife like to change her cars regularly, for various BS reasons IMHO. Drives me feckin' crazy! :wall:

A4 replacement? Should be with me end of this month, middle of next month


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Charles Church estate by any chance?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

davidcraggs said:


> Charles Church estate by any chance?


You peeking Dave? :doublesho


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> You got a good memory there CM :lol:
> 
> All correct :wave:
> 
> ...


Aha! I thought it was you! All cars looked awesome and I await the A4 replacement, seems like ages ago you sold that haha :lol:


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Just recognised a house like ours in one of the photos plus the T&R alarm boxes!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Aha! I thought it was you! All cars looked awesome and I await the A4 replacement, seems like ages ago you sold that haha :lol:


Cheers CM! :thumb:

A4 replacement due late this month to middle of next month 

Sold my old A4 late October last years. Surprisingly for me I still miss it ...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=272166


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just renewed the car insurance on SWMBO obeyed little Ka

£99 for the next 12 months fully comp, protected NCD for both of us to drive, £0 excess etc etc

'With age comes wisdom' (apparently :lol & cheaper car insurance! :lol:

Its now regularly returning 50+ mpg around town :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks great, these small cars have come on leaps and bounds in terms of refinement and equipment.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

A few pics after a decent clean last night :thumb:







The Ka is still wearing the Werkstat acrylic kit


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Great refletcions


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on the nice little Ford mate .


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

superb work, looks one tidy little car :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Neno330 said:


> Great refletcions





sprocketser said:


> Great job on the nice little Ford mate .





Christian6984 said:


> superb work, looks one tidy little car :thumb:


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Not a lot to report really

Ka is regularly achieving over 50mpg round town. Got my best recorded mpg the other week & I wasn't really trying



Funny thing is on longer journeys, doing 70-75pmh on the motorways its averages around 42-43mpg

So pleased I kept hold of my Werkstat acrylic kit
Brings up the little Ka a treat :thumb:







Bit of 'flake pop' off one of the rear alloys 



'Marks' on the the alloy is actually a reflection off the rear drum brake housing :lol:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely job mate and have to agree werkstat is a superb product and a sad loss. However car pro reload is also superb on white & is just as easy to apply as jet.
That is one well protected for Ka


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Looking good, just about to welcome a 2013 Metal into the fold.

Like the bluetooth option as well, will go for that as it doesn't have it installed either and i figure to retrofit with Ford parts would be astronomical.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Ka was sold tonight
It didn't go far. My next door neighbour bought it!

"Twas a great little car & we would have kept it had we not had more Grandchildren incoming

The Ka has been replaced with F55 MINI Cooper S 5 Door
 :thumb:


----------

